
Amazon Linux Container Image Now on DockerHub - jeffbarr
https://hub.docker.com/r/_/amazonlinux/
======
moondev
This is huge. As far as I know this is the only way to run amazon linux
outside of ec2. It also will make it very easy to migrate amis using amazon
linux as a base to containers

